
Ask HN: Will you pay $49 per month for food startup? - at_n
Hello,<p>We will be delivering delicious food tifin for lunch at your office address.<p>Will you pay $49 per month for the service?
======
ng-user
There's _a lot_ of details left out, was that intentional?

What types of food? Is it the same thing everyday? Do you have vegetarian
options? How many meals do I get for this price? What if I'm away on holidays
for a week, do I pay a discounted rate?

People already pay >$49 a month buying lunch, if you're trying to find out if
people would pay that much monthly for lunch services - yes of course they
would. Your offering has to be better than whatever they're currently eating
however.

